# Post test e cycle pics



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

As the title says really dudes.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i think your bf`s come down since your last pics J


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol bit of pants action in the top pic :becky:


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Ye I seem to be semi aroused have to remove that one hahaha


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Some more pics


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Not done yet mate only two weeks into my cycle. I think I put a lof of bf on during my dbol cycle. Don't think I will be doing them again. Gained way to much bf on them. Looking to bulk more I want more size then I want to cut up and add some shape. Cals program is working well at the moment though.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Cheers cal although I am aiming for more size lol. I don't want to be fat with it as we discussed.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Ye I know bad aint it fleg. That's what yu get for working out side all week haha. Havnt got time for sunbeds at the month I will do soon. Ye it is mate.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

rule numero uno...

dont think of me when your taking pics dude...:becky:

i think you`ll get better gains from test and even better gains if you can stick with what youre doing..


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Ill try not its just soo difficult. Hahah.

I hope so can't wait to start feeling the effects. Looks like I already was in the previous pic haha.


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Looking leaner there dude. So no more ph's, you are now a true convert to the dark side. Keep eating and lifting mate your doing good.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Ye I am now rr. When you starting your cycle?


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm just building my weights back up after my golfers elbow episode, then I'm going to give it a go. It will be about 4 weeks. Still have to find a suppliers yet. Not an easy task.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

RR 4 months to build up weights is NOT long enuff to set your self up for a productive cycle after a lay off bud..

pretty certain you`d lose more gains than if you waited post cycle..

if i do the groundwork i keep gains better.. thats my only reservation on my opinions on superdrol-i wasnt training superhard as i usually am..

sources are all around you dude, you just dont know it lol...

n just cos i`m pedantic ph/ps supplements are the darkside same as orals.

what you mean is welcome to the darkside, now youre jabbing muhahahahahahaha! :becky:

J matey imo you should be looking for around a 3-5lb gain of lean muscle if youre not overeating.

you need a surpluss of cals to grow, not to say hey i put on 14 pounds 

looking like phil mitchell isnt good lol...

now i dunno if you shoulda waited abit longer and got closer to your pb`s but i seem to remember youre up to 110kg for squats..

dont bang on weight to quickly.. let it kick in, get your extra reps and then just stick at small increments bud..

this will help you keep your strength gains POST CYCLE bud.. well it does for me..

post cycle you should be lifting same new PB weight for your original amount of reps..

keep your training structured and dont add in loads of sh1t...

you will be tempted when you get strength increases..

think long term and know by the end of your last weeks of cycle you`ll be lifting soo heavy you wont want to dilute those big productive lifts with inconsequential isolations.

feel free to use back down sets altho not on everything you do..

hope that helps..


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Ye will do cheers cal. Lmao at the phil mitchell comment haha


----------

